# Called out? panic?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Have you ever had anyone notice your gun and panic or call the manager or worse, the police?

What did you do? How did you respond?

Being a newly appointed CCW permit holder I have thought about this quite a bit the past couple of weeks.

Now, before the responses start, _obviously_ maintaining concealment is our number one priority, but I have to believe that at least _some_ of the veterans around here have been discovered and I would really like to know how they handled it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

As long as you're not breaking the law, you've got nothing to worry about. 

If your shirt or jacket rides up and somebody sees your gun, they're likely to think your a cop, not a crook or terrorist.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> As long as you're not breaking the law, you've got nothing to worry about.
> 
> If your shirt or jacket rides up and somebody sees your gun, they're likely to think your a cop, not a crook or terrorist.


Unless your appearance resembles a stereotypical criminal/terrorist look. =0


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sucklead had a similar thread on this subject.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11495

Her situation was a little different than what you are asking about though.

If any one has ever noticed me carrying they never said anything to me, or about me that I know of. Most people are off in their own little world and it would have to be really obvious (in their face) for them to notice.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> If your shirt or jacket rides up and somebody sees your gun, they're likely to think your a cop, not a crook or terrorist.


Unless you're carrying with the gun just stuffed in the front of your pant with no holster. Nothing says, "Gansta" like that carry method.:smt033

Seriously though, Like Kev said, I believe the general population would see gun and think cop. However, I believe even more that the general population is so self-absorbed that unless you threw your gun across the floor, no one would even notice.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I see you're from NC, and you have a good question as to what if someone sees your gun. We have a open carry law here which means you can carry it on your side just about any where you could carry concealed but and yes its a BIG BUT North Carolina has a law called NC Open carry and "Going Armed to the Terror of the Public" meaning even if you legal in carrying you could still be arrested for having a firearm if someone says they got scared. I put a couple of links so you can read and decide for your self but for the most part its not a big deal here.

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-87067.html
http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/view_topic.php?id=17152&forum_id=41&jump_to=287996
http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf

"Police, at all times, should maintain a relationship with the public that gives reality to the historic tradition that the police are the public and the public are the police; the police being only members of the public who are paid to give full-time attention to duties which are incumbent upon every citizen in the interests of community welfare and existence" JFK


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I think if someone sees your gun, you should immediately draw and shoot them. KIDDING OF COURSE!!!

I've never exposed my gun by accident, it just takes a little thought and planning so that you don't.

1. Buy your "carry cloths" big so they cover well.
2. Don't reach for stuff with your gun side arm.
3. Get an IWB so you don't have to worry as much.

Here's a fun thing. Now that you are carrying, see if you can notice others that do. I was surprised how many people carry, and poorly at that.

I don't really think people overreact for many of the same reasons already stated, but mainly like what *Todd* said, they are oblivious.

Zhur


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My issue right now may be that since my Kel-Tec had to be sent back I am carrying a Beretta 92 in an IWB holster. That doesnt lend itself to comfort in the car, so I tend to remove it from my belt as I am getting in the car and replace it as I get back out. 

You're all probably right that most people are too self-absorbed. AND, I am a business professional dressing in slacks and a sweater or button-up shirt so the "gangsta" quotient should be minimal! LOL!

Having thought about it, if a lady or kid said something to the effect of "that man has a gun!" my response would be to smile and say "I'm authorized" and leave it at that unless confronted further.

Thanks for the feedback folks - it was actually Sucklead's post that started me thinking about it back when it happened.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Most people go through life in "stage WHITE" & are clueless to their surroundings. With concealed carry I would hope that you are atleast in stage yellow or above, kinda like the mentalist. In 20 years of CC I've only had one lady notice I was carrying me & she just looked me in the eye, looked at my waist & then smiled & walked past. Kinda reminded me of walking in the mall with my fly open. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> My issue right now may be that since my Kel-Tec had to be sent back I am carrying a Beretta 92 in an IWB holster. That doesnt lend itself to comfort in the car, so I tend to remove it from my belt as I am getting in the car and replace it as I get back out.
> 
> You're all probably right that most people are too self-absorbed. AND, I am a business professional dressing in slacks and a sweater or button-up shirt so the "gangsta" quotient should be minimal! LOL!


I have an under dashboard holster/holder in my car so I remove my gun from, and insert into, a holster when getting in and out of my car. Even parked next to cars with people watching me I've never had anyone give a second look. Yesterday I was carrying my Kel Tec P3AT in a jacket pocket when it got hot in the store and realizing I would be in there a while with wife and kids, I decided to move it to my pants pocket and remove my coat. Easily done behind a rack of clothes.

Othere people are really self absorbed.


----------

